# Game #61 (3/6): San Antonio Spurs @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

San Antonio Spurs (46-12) @ Los Angeles Lakers (31-29)


Date: Monday, March 6th
Time: 7:30 pm


​ Starters​ 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">T.Parker </td><td align="center" valign="top">M.Ginobili </td><td align="center" valign="top">B.Bowen </td><td align="center" valign="top">T.Duncan </td><td align="center" valign="top">N.Mohammed </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *19.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *19.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.6*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *11.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.364*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *1.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *2.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.7*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">C. Mihm</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *11.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *35.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *10.3*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.3*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.352*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1.3*</td></tr></tbody> </table>​ 
Reserves​  
 <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">B.Barry </td><td align="center" valign="top">M.Finley </td><td align="center" valign="top">B.Udrih </td><td align="center" valign="top">R.Nesterovic </td><td align="center" valign="top">F.Oberto </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2.1*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td valign="top">K. Brown</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">R. Turiaf</td> </tr><tr><td valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.9*</td> </tr></tbody> </table> 
<table class="tablehead" align="center" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">Western Conference Standings
</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td></td> <td align="left"></td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">*1*</td> <td align="left">*San Antonio*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>*46*</td> <td>*12*</td> <td>*.793*</td> <td>*-*</td> <td><nobr>*26-3*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*20-9*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*26-4*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*8-2*</nobr></td> <td>*95.1*</td> <td>*87.8*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+7.3*</td><td><nobr>*Won 6*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*8-2*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">2</td> <td align="left">Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>41</td> <td>17</td> <td>.707</td> <td>5</td> <td><nobr>24-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>21-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> <td>108.2</td> <td>101.0</td> <td class="greenfont">+7.2</td><td><nobr>Won 10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-0</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>32</td> <td>28</td> <td>.533</td> <td>15</td> <td><nobr>20-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> <td>100.2</td> <td>99.7</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.4</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>46</td> <td>13</td> <td>.780</td> <td>½</td> <td><nobr>27-5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>26-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-3</nobr></td> <td>100.1</td> <td>93.3</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.8</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">5</td> <td align="left">LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>33</td> <td>25</td> <td>.569</td> <td>13</td> <td><nobr>20-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-5</nobr></td> <td>96.9</td> <td>95.1</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.8</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>33</td> <td>26</td> <td>.559</td> <td>13 ½</td> <td><nobr>19-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>22-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-8</nobr></td> <td>90.6</td> <td>88.4</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.2</td><td><nobr>Won 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">7</td> <td align="left">NO/Oklahoma City</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>31</td> <td>27</td> <td>.534</td> <td>15</td> <td><nobr>19-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>20-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-6</nobr></td> <td>92.2</td> <td>93.1</td> <td class="redfont">-0.9</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">*8*</td> <td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>*31*</td> <td>*29*</td> <td>*.517*</td> <td>*16*</td> <td><nobr>*17-11*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*14-18*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*15-19*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*5-5*</nobr></td> <td>*98.6*</td> <td>*96.8*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+1.8*</td><td><nobr>*Won 2*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*6-4*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>28</td> <td>31</td> <td>.475</td> <td>18 ½</td> <td><nobr>19-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-3</nobr></td> <td>99.0</td> <td>98.4</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.6</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>28</td> <td>31</td> <td>.475</td> <td>18 ½</td> <td><nobr>14-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> <td>90.4</td> <td>93.8</td> <td class="redfont">-3.4</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Houston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>27</td> <td>33</td> <td>.450</td> <td>20</td> <td><nobr>12-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-9</nobr></td> <td>90.9</td> <td>91.6</td> <td class="redfont">-0.7</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>26</td> <td>32</td> <td>.448</td> <td>20</td> <td><nobr>18-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-6</nobr></td> <td>91.9</td> <td>92.5</td> <td class="redfont">-0.6</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>25</td> <td>34</td> <td>.424</td> <td>21 ½</td> <td><nobr>16-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-10</nobr></td> <td>98.3</td> <td>99.5</td> <td class="redfont">-1.2</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>23</td> <td>37</td> <td>.383</td> <td>24</td> <td><nobr>14-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-5</nobr></td> <td>101.8</td> <td>106.2</td> <td class="redfont">-4.3</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>19</td> <td>40</td> <td>.322</td> <td>27 ½</td> <td><nobr>13-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-24</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-26</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-8</nobr></td> <td>88.8</td> <td>97.1</td> <td class="redfont">-8.3</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>

​ Magic Number for the Lakers to make the Playoffs:
21

Upcoming Games​ <!-- / message --> 
March 8th - @ <!-- / message --><!-- sig --> - KCAL

March 10th - @







- KCAL

March 12th - @







- ABC

March 14th - @







- KCAL

March 15th - @







- FSN​ <!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LoL why does Turiaf have a small pic?

Does this go better?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> LoL why does Turiaf have a small pic?
> 
> Does this go better?


You're the man.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

I predict Lakers will win against Spurs. Spurs are shooting too many 3's. If we can put pressure D then we can win.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The Lakers can be the 7th seed if they win the next 2 and Pheonix beats the Hornets.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Beating the Spurs would be asking A LOT. Just keep it competitive and I'll be happy.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Our pick and roll defense and overall defensive rotations have much improved since the game in Portland. Now it will really be put to the test against Parker, Duncan and their outside shooters. We also can't let them get away with putting Manu on Lamar, or Duncan for that matter; Lamar needs to take advantage of those match-ups. I'm really hoping for a good game from Kwame, he's dependent on confidence more than any player I've seen, and if he plays well against Rasheed and Duncan in back-2-back games, it'll go a long way late this season.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Shall we see Lamar "Part time" Odom:laugh: or will he show up again?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Beating the Spurs would be asking A LOT. Just keep it competitive and I'll be happy.


yup im with him. The Pistons team had signs of slowing down coming into the game, a lost to Denver and a 2 pt win against Seattle.

Spurs will win this one, by a large margin. I want to be optimistic but my gut feeling is telling me we cant win this one. Unless Kobe goes for 50, Lamar puts up a 25 pts 10 brds and 8 assts game. Smush shuts down parker and Cook scores 18 pts and Kwame has a double double night.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Lamar puts up a 25 pts 10 brds and 8 assts game. Smush shuts down parker and Cook scores 18 pts and Kwame has a double double night.


If this happens, I'm betting my life savings on the Cubs this year.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This game will prove whether or not the Detroit game was a fluke.

What do I think? The Detroit game was a fluke.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Start out with Smush guarding Tony then switch to Sasha. It seems like everytime Sasha guards Tony, tony gets frustrated.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

damn i hope you guys beat the **** out the Spurs 

i believe the Lakers can win this if they played as well as they did against the Pistons


tire the Spurs too hahah we play them Tuesday!!!!!


and one thing i think they have to do, KEEP TONY PARKER OUT OF HTE PAINT 

and keep him from getting easy layups...the bigs are gonna have to step up

GO LAKERS!!! :cheers:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Beating the Spurs would be asking A LOT. Just keep it competitive and I'll be happy.



Truth. I believe lakers are going to be spanked. But I don't care if they are competitive and play hard. Effort goes a long way.

If they play with purpose and a mission I'll be happy enough.

This team hasn't showed at all this season it can be consistant in any way shape or form, and beating a tired Pistons is great, but not as tough as victory over a rested spurs.

JUST TRY please, is all I want.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

whats this i hear about Tim Duncan not being the same as he was before????


is he playing bad or what...i dont really follow the Spurs.....


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Being a fan of this team just like being in love, sometimes you feel like you are the happiest man in the world, sometimes you feel like being betrayed.. I know we shouldnt let our hope too high but hell, i want to win this game too, lets kick some azz


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Lets keep the winning streak going with a win tonight!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Anyone know if JJ is gonna be playin??


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Steez said:


> Anyone know if JJ is gonna be playin??



No clue, but knowing Phil he probably wont.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

By the way isn't it time that Duncan2k5 checks in? I need new quote material.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

nguyen_milan said:


> Being a fan of this team just like being in love, sometimes you feel like you are the happiest man in the world, sometimes you feel like being betrayed.. I know we shouldnt let our hope too high but hell, i want to win this game too, lets kick some azz


sometimes you need to go out and get a girlfriend


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Okay this worked for the Piston lets see if it work for the Spur....



I predict the Lakers are gonna spank this sorry bunch of losers by 20!!!! :biggrin: 








:gopray:


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

lakers will win, they're turning the corner and coming together... then again, if my predictions were right we would have won everygame since 1999...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Gonna get blown out (Please work!)


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'll try it too.

We are going to get the living **** kicked out of us. This is like Kwame trying to fight Chuck Norris. We have no chance.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'll try it too.
> 
> We are going to get the living **** kicked out of us. This is like Kwame trying to fight Chuck Norris. We have no chance.


Lol at Chuck Norris! Chuck would beat the living **** out of a pride of lions. Imagine what he'd do to Kwame......


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Babes, we got this.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Spurs blowout the lakers.... come on you ****ign Reverse Psychology work damnit


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Steez said:


> Anyone know if JJ is gonna be playin??





> Jackson was in Los Angeles and was to be in uniform for Monday night's game against the San Antonio Spurs, the Lakers said. He did not take part in the team's shoot-around earlier in the day, so it was unknown if he would play.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2357221


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Cris said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2357221


I hope he gets in tonight!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

If this team is serious about playoffs, they should beat up Spurs. It might not be simple but hey success never comes easy.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Jimmy Jack WILL play tonight.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LoL did anybody see that with Phil and them singing 'It's hard out there for a pimp.'? That was freakin great :rofl:


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Uberly good chance to be tied with the 7th seed if we win tonight. Suns just beat the Hornets 101-88.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Nothing to get excited about we'll lose this one I haven't seen us play 2 games well in a row in god knows how long.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

i heard a sad news that nash got injured


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Ugly start.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Good, Bowen missing outside shots. We need them to be ice cold. Cook money on the jumper.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> i heard a sad news that nash got injured


 It didn't look bad when I was watching, he walked off the court by himself he shot 2 free throws after he got knocked down and he got up quickly and played a possesion before he was taken out. I think its just a minor one.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Up by six babes, 27-21.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

End 1st: Lakers 27 - Spurs 21


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Duncan 	9 	3-4 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	3 	0 	0 	1 	1 	6 
Bowen 	12 	0-3 	0-2 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 
Mohamme	3 	1-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 	2 
Ginobi  4 	2-2 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	4 
Parker 	10 	3-5 	0-0 	1-1 	0 	1 	3 	2 	0 	0 	0 	7 
Finley 	4 	1-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 
Nester 	4 	0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	1 	0 	0 	2 	0 
Totals 	46 	10-17 	0-2 	1-1 	0 	5 	6 	4 	0 	2 	4 	21 
Percentages: 	  .588 	.000 	1.000 	  	Team Rebounds: 2
```


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Cook 	11 	3-6 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	2 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 	6 
Odom 	11 	1-1 	1-1 	0-0 	0 	0 	2 	0 	1 	0 	0 	3 
Mihm 	11 	2-6 	0-0 	2-2 	1 	4 	1 	0 	0 	1 	0 	6 
Parker 	11 	1-4 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	1 	2 	0 	1 	0 	0 	2 
Bryant 	12 	5-7 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	1 	3 	0 	0 	0 	0 	10 
Totals 	56 	12-24 	1-4 	2-2 	1 	8 	8 	0 	2 	1 	2 	27 
Percentages: 	  .500 	.250 	1.000 	  	Team Rebounds: 4
```
Nice 1st quarter.. gotta keep it up though..


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

27-21 Lakers after 1.
Great job so far, we are getting the calls though... so thats good for us. If Bowen keeps missing and we are able to hold Tony Parker down... then we're okay.


----------



## matt7 (Jan 17, 2006)

YAYER! looks like Kobe just took over for a minute there. I'm sitting at work so I can't watch the game. I got the box score open this is bogus. I wish I had a TV.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Also, 17-5 run to end the first.... nice...

I wonder when we gonna see JJ?
The line up we have on now is not very good and Duncan, Manu, NVE are on... damn!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Come on Sasha. You can't make that move to the lane and not get called. You're Sasha...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

29-28

3 seconds on the Lakers. Spurs ball...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice defense Kwame. Duncan is tough to guard when he faces up like that. Sasha buries the three! 32-28 Lakers.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Alright! We're on the boards strong tonight. Kwame botches the layup, but Lamar puts it in with the offensive board. 34-28 Lakers. Timeout Spurs.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I like how we're playing so far...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hey guys besides the fact that he sucks.....


why is it that Kwame brown botches so many layups.....


i mean i always watch Laker games and he misses atleast 5 easy layups a game




why?!!?!he should dunk it or something


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Luuuuuuke! Nice ball movement. 36-28 Lakers.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Man, even though Luke just scored... I get scared when he has th eball...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Phils obsession with Luke may cost us this game too.. :curse:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kwame is playin great D so far...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Ginobili hits a three. 36-31
Nazr picks up Bowen's trash. 36-33
Kobe misses a catch and shoot, rebound Spurs.
Kobe misses fadeaway, Sasha falls asleep on the fastbreak, Bowen makes layup 36-35.
Kobe drives the lane and gets fouled by Bowen, to the line with two free throws.

Time out Spurs. 36-35 Lakers


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Lead down to 1 with 5:37 left and do you think JJ will get in the game if it stays close?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe is trying to hard to end the Spurs mini-run. Keep working the ball around. Sasha has hit twice and Luke made a layup (I guess he's done for the night offensively). If Kobe is going to score, he needs to shoot off of screens or drive the lane and draw fouls on Bowen.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Steez said:


> Kwame is playin great D so far...


Yeah but Duncan is 2/4 against him too.. He's not playing great D though.. solid D IMHO!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Denver beats Memphis.
Orlando has come back from a 15 point deficit to tie Utah late in the fourth.

Mihm feeds Kobe behind a screen, buries the 20 ft jumper. 38-35 Lakers.
Nazr scores in the paint. Need to stop giving up offensive rebounds. 38-37.
Turnover Lakers
Nazr scores again! Spurs regain lead, 39-38.
Mihm fouled by Nazr, going to the line for two. Rasho in for Duncan.
Mihm bricks the first. Cook in for Kwame. Mihm makes the second.

Tie game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Odom misses fadeaway jumper over Barry. At least he is trying to take advantage of the mismatch.
Parker misses jumper, long rebound to Smush.
Beautiful job my Mihm of sealing off Nazr. Slam dunk!
Barry airballs three. :laugh:
Kobe drives and shoots, scores! Lakers 43-39.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

2:05 left in the 2nd.

We did a good job of stopping the Spurs run. Kobe is making Bowen pay tonight. 7-11 from the field.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Duncan is just taking the Laker bigs to school but the Spurs don't have Kobe :wink:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Tim Duncan runner off the glass over Cook. 43-41 Lakers
Manu fouled by Kobe, going to the line for 2. 43-43.
Smush three, in and out! Kwame O-board.

Kobe makes the buzzer beater! 45-43 Lakers at the half!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lakers - 45
Spurs - 43
At The Half

Good Job so far!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Halftime: Lakers 45 - Spurs 43


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Duncan 	17 	6-10 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	3 	5 	0 	1 	1 	1 	12 
Bowen 	18 	1-5 	0-3 	0-0 	1 	3 	0 	1 	1 	0 	2 	2 
Mohamme	15 	4-4 	0-0 	0-0 	2 	2 	1 	0 	1 	1 	1 	8 
Ginobi 	14 	3-6 	1-2 	2-2 	0 	3 	1 	2 	0 	0 	0 	9 
Parker 	14 	3-7 	0-0 	1-1 	0 	1 	4 	2 	0 	0 	0 	7 
Finley 	4 	1-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 
Nestero	4 	0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	1 	0 	0 	2 	0 
Van Exe	7 	1-3 	1-2 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	3 
Barry 	5 	0-2 	0-2 	0-0 	0 	0 	2 	0 	1 	0 	2 	0 
Totals 	98 	19-39 	2-9 	3-3 	3 	13 	13 	6 	4 	2 	8 	43 
Percentages: 	  .487 	.222 	1.000 	  	Team Rebounds: 4
```


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Cook 	14 	3-6 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	3 	0 	1 	0 	0 	2 	6 
Odom 	20 	2-3 	1-1 	0-0 	1 	1 	3 	2 	1 	1 	0 	5 
Mihm 	17 	3-7 	0-0 	3-4 	2 	6 	2 	1 	1 	2 	0 	9 
Parker 	18 	1-7 	0-2 	0-0 	1 	3 	3 	0 	1 	0 	0 	2 
Bryant 	20 	8-13 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	2 	3 	0 	0 	0 	1 	16 
George 	3 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Walton 	5 	1-2 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	2 
Brown 	10 	0-2 	0-0 	0-0 	2 	3 	2 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Vujacic 3 	2-2 	1-1 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	1 	5 
Totals 	110 	20-42 	2-6 	3-4 	6 	19 	14 	6 	3 	3 	4 	45 
Percentages: 	  .476 	.333 	.750 	  	Team Rebounds: 7
```


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We're doing a pretty good job defensively. Nazr is having his way, which should not happen. Kwame is doing as well of a job as you can do on Duncan. We're doing a better job on the perimeter. As long as Barry and Bowen continue to miss outside shots, we should have a chance. Key to the second. KEEP PARKER OUT OF THE LANE. Keep attacking the glass. We're converting opportunities on the offensive boards, which was the key against the Pistons.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

BH - I know what you mean.. I'd prefer Smush just not shoot tonight.. oh wait you were talking about Tony :rofl:

Odom needs to SCORE MORE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I dont think poor JJ is gonna get any minutes!
Phil is probably the only coach that does it... look at Phoenix... they played Tim Thomas for 20 mins and he got em 20 pts


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Duncan hits two free throws. Tie Game
Smush with a runner off of the glass, nice cut. 47-45 Lakers.
Ginoboli hits the three. 48-47 Spurs.
Kobe, catch and shoot, no good. Duncan hits jumper 50-47 Spurs.
Kobe with slam dunk off of nice pass by Mihm. 50-49 Spurs.
Bowen hits wide open three from his favorite spot. 53-49 Spurs.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe trying to challenge Bowen 1 on 1. Misses Jumper. Spurs on 8-2 run.
Airball Duncan.
Kobe with a runner in the lane, short. Should have been a foul. No call.
Tony with a left hand layup. Spurs 55-49.
Turnover Mihm. 8:15 in 3rd Quarter.
Damn it, Manu hits a three. Phil wisely calls time out. Spurs come out firing 58-49.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Uh oh, Spurs are pulling away now... 9 point lead for em...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Exactly what I expected. We come out in the 3rd Q and blow the game in 5 minutes. FIVE MINUTES.

And how the hell do the Spurs keep getting all these damn calls? It's ridiculous. They smacked Kobe all over the place, then they whack the ball out of bounds and they still get it. This bunch wouldn't be half of what they are without the officials. It's not as though Kobe isn't attacking. The guy is getting beat up out there, and he hasn't even shot one damn free-throw.

Game over. Time would've been better spent watching 24.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

LOL the fans just booed Eva when they put her up... Parker should be mad now...

AND MANU HITS ANOTHER3!!! FREG!

18-4 in the first 5 minutes!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Uggh... Storm knocked my satellite out..


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Down 15 now..LOL, 3rd quarter suckage once again.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

and now Kobe is trying too hard to win this by himself.... we dont need that...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Holy ****, we're getting smacked around hard.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe takes the ball himself for the layup. 68-55 Spurs.
Rasho gets 3 tips before finally getting the ball in. 
Smush misses the layup, off the ball foul on Mihm. 70-55 Spurs.
We're screwed.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Duncan shot off the glass good.
Kobe forces the drive, fouled by Bowen. 72-55 Spurs.
Spurs have outscored the Lakers 29-10 in the third.
Smush hits a three 72-58 Spurs. Come on guys, cut this to single digits.
Finley makes a hook shot off the assist from Duncan.
Kobe challenges Rasho and makes the layup. 74-60 Spurs. 

Time out Spurs.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Popovich is a ****ing joke.

Bowen has been smacking Kobe around every time he has touched the ball and only been called for three fouls. Now, he's whining about Kobe fouling Bowen?

Give me a break. What an idiot.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I like how we just completely gave up defensively once the Spurs made their run. Why is it so hard to keep your focus? We do this nearly every 3rd quarter. The Spurs are arguably the best team in the league, and we are helping their cause.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Phil needs to put in JJ just to switch it up a bit...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Suns over the Hornets tonight.
Denver beats Memphis.

Van Exel scores, 76-60.
Kwame offensively foul. Bull**** moving screen call.
George picks up the loose ball, but bobbles it out of bounds.

No more play by play for tonight.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

We need to get this deficit less then 10 going into the 4th..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

That's our only chance. Unfortunately, we can't get a stop to save our life.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The look on Jimmy Jackson's face:

Why the hell did I sign with this sorry team?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Time for Kobe to launch threes. That's going to make us defend even worse.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Wow!
Amazing shot by Kobe to end the quarter!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

OMG Kobe!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Holy **** nice shot by Kobe. Man, ****ing three's by Ginobli ****ed us over bad. Hopefully some damn perimeter defense will show up in the 4th.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

WTF Kobe? Do you practice that ****? :rofl:


----------



## bluedawgalex (Aug 1, 2005)

down by 15 in the 3rd quarter..hopefully we can get a decent run in the 4th to have the game within reach...and LAMAR STEP IT UP!!!!!!! damn how the hell did he score 24 points agains the pistons and has only managed to score 7 against the spurs..arrhh kobe cant do it by himself..


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Brent Barry really mailed it in once he got his payday. Finley with another one...Lakers need to start guarding the 3 better for sure.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe has taken only 2 threes all game... 
He has 26 points on 25 shots...

Yet no FTs at all?????


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Steez said:


> Kobe has taken only 2 threes all game...
> He has 26 points on 25 shots...
> 
> Yet no FTs at all?????


 Against the most foulingest mother ****er in the league. He has been hammering Kobe all night.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

****ing game over. I can't believe they are still ****ing allowing those threes. Unbelievable.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Luke, you ****ing suck. Phil, you ****ing suck for playing him.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

man even though we're down by 18, I think this was a very winnable game... (not anymore, but was)... I would have really liked to see JJ in it.... damn you Phil!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

If Kobe had shooters like the Spurs have the Lakers would be a 60 win team. San Antonio is 8/9 from downtown this half


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LoL gotta love this team but being realistic did anyone honestly think they'd beat Detroit and San Antonio in a row?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> LoL gotta love this team but being realistic did anyone honestly think they'd beat Detroit and San Antonio in a row?


 Yes, we did reverse psychology. I guess our consistency is on par with the Lakers.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> LoL gotta love this team but being realistic did anyone honestly think they'd beat Detroit and San Antonio in a row?


I honestly did...!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Yes, we did reverse psychology. I guess our consistency is on par with the Lakers.


I think I screwed that up.. I apologize!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

OMG! Bowen whistled for a foul!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

it aint over yet by the way any body miss our beef(spurs vs lakers)


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

by the way please come visit the spurs fourm..im so alone in there


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I think we still have a chance at this game if PJax puts the right line up out there... and we stop the 3


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> If Kobe had shooters like the Spurs have the Lakers would be a 60 win team. San Antonio is 8/9 from downtown this half


look at our season stats.. we havent been hitting the threes this yr... its just b/c yall are not playing d on us.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Hey Dunca, the Emmys were last night man....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Time for Kobe's three point shootout. When he's tired, he doesn't make them. Maybe we'll get lucky. It doesn't really matter since we have refused to guard the perimeter this half.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Steez said:


> Hey Dunca, the Emmys were last night man....


ya right did you see that foul man he got hit hard


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Duncan is leavin the court....


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Steez said:


> Duncan is leavin the court....


ya so much for faken it huh


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

91-79 Spurs... Duncan out with less then 5 mins left.... 

OHHHH Lamar just Hit Parker HARD!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

this game is getting ugly


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Why th ehell they calling a flagrant on that??!?!??!!

He was playing the ball ... that was a good foul... BS!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Back in business. Please go cold Spurs. Devean, go sit down.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Uh that wasnt a flagrant.. WTF :laugh:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Ahhhhh come on...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

94-81...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

That is complete ****ing bull****. Odom is way too much of a ***** to get a flagrant foul. What a horse **** call. That ruined our mini comeback.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Here comes Kobes 3 pointers!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Kobe 2 3's in a row!!!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe going on fire!! OMG!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Kobe's on fire! 3 3's!!!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

WHy they callin all of Kobes shots 2s?????
SOMEONE STOP PARKER!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wow!!! Kobe vs. the Spurs!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Um.. Hi Kobe?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Too bad we play zero ****ing defense!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Damnit! Devean hit that shot!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Finley.. Dagger


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Son of a ***** Devean! Pass the damn ball to Kobe!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Defending the 3 cost us this ****ing game


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Ummm...we sort of just caught the refs on video tape cheating...

This is just unbelieveable.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

If DGeorge had hit that, it woulda been 7 and the Spurs woulda called a timeout.... dammit!
Just keep feeding Kobe the ball man.... and stay outta the way


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> That is complete ****ing bull****. Odom is way too much of a ***** to get a flagrant foul. What a horse **** call. That ruined our mini comeback.


Yup, and that was bull**** too. How many times this year have we seen #8 get mugged with no play on the ball? And THAT is a ****ing flagrant?!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Damn Clock Users!! lol... 
Spurs shot lights out... respect


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Thats 3 games in a row Kobe has 40+, if we had won.... we woulda been tied with New Orleans... then we beat em on Wednesday we are 7th!... but thats not gonna happen


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

One positive, Kobe did completely torch Bruce Bowen tonight.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

dammit, so obviously they were 3s... stupid refs!


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Stu and Joel are waaaay too hung up on that 3 point call.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Good game by the Lakers I think....
Refs did call bad calls... but ah well..... It is agains the defending champs... and we lost by only 7.... good job!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We just got completely robbed. We should have won that game, but the biased refs took it away.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The refs were ****ty tonight, but our 2nd half defense was horrible. How could we leave so many guys open for threes like that? Kobe went bonkers tonight, but our defensive effort ruined any shot of a win.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

and surprise, surprise... JJ didnt get any PT...


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

God damn only a seven point loss...only if Ginobli and Finley didn't go crazy...*Sigh*


----------



## tp2386 (Mar 2, 2006)

If only we could have played some defense.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)




----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Yeah, the Spurs took like, 35 free throws! DAMN REFS! O wait... The Spurs only had 7 free throws. A season low... O, and the Lakers just shot double the free throws... Those dang on refs... The ref's were awful BOTH ways. And when the refs are awful both ways, it's actually not that bad of officiating. It's when it's lopsided that it's awful. The Spurs shot the ****ing lights out. Kobe shot the ****ing lights out. Odom had a good effort, but the Spurs came out on top. They aren't the best team in the Western Conference for nothing...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

S-Star said:


> Yeah, the Spurs took like, 35 free throws! DAMN REFS! O wait... The Spurs only had 7 free throws. A season low... O, and the Lakers just shot double the free throws... Those dang on refs... The ref's were awful BOTH ways. And when the refs are awful both ways, it's actually not that bad of officiating. It's when it's lopsided that it's awful. The Spurs shot the ****ing lights out. Kobe shot the ****ing lights out. Odom had a good effort, but the Spurs came out on top. They aren't the best team in the Western Conference for nothing...


This would be the typical argument for someone who didn't watch the game. 

The refs literally took away three points from the Lakers with a flagrant foul call on Odom and the "two pointer" by Kobe.

The rest of the game is up for debate, but there were two occassions for sure that I saw where the Spurs hit the ball out of bounds, retained possession and scored.

They weren't calling anything, and it clearly favored San Antonio. Shame on the Lakers for trying to play by the rules.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I watched the full 48 minutes. And I agree with you on one maaaaybe two calls. 1.Kobe did hit that three 2.That was probably not a flagrant, but I'd say 100 times out of 100, it's called that way. Shame on the Lakers for trying to play by the rules? Are you serious? I can name two time where Duncan did his upfake, and brang his arms up and Kwame clearly got him across the arms on his shot, yet weren't called. How about when the two Lakers trapped Ginobli and got away with murder forcing him to commit a turnover and a the Lakers got two points. How about when Kobe Bryant pump faked, and they called a foul on Bowen who was about two feet behind him. Those are the glaring ones that stick out in my mind. Now I'm not arguing that the Lakers got the benefit of the officials, but neither did the Spurs.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Plain and Simple.. We played like crap in another 3rd quarter.. Refs werent great may have cost the Lakers some things but does that really make up for the crap the Lakers were doing? I DONT THINK SO!


----------



## tp2386 (Mar 2, 2006)

I have to give it to the Spurs they shot lights out tonight. But the officials did keep us from coming back near the end of the game though. :curse:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I will say this though... When Kobe started hitting those three's, I could barely bring myself to watch. He is just straight up scary in the fourth quarter...


----------



## tp2386 (Mar 2, 2006)

When he hit the first 2 I said to myself Oh Lord here he goes.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh well, The Lakers did a lot better than I expected even though they got killed in the 3rd quarter.

I was expecting a blowout, but they only lost by 7 pts to the defending champ.
That's not bad.

On Wednesday, they must really take down the NO and I think they can do it.
If they can beat the Pistons, and have a pretty close game with the Spurs, then they sure can beat the NO. Pls win that game Lakers.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Ych said:


> Oh well, The Lakers did a lot better than I expected even though they got killed in the 3rd quarter.
> 
> I was expecting a blowout, but they only lost by 7 pts to the defending champ.
> That's not bad.
> ...


 Good points. I think we all know that this was a winnable game. We weren't thoroughly outclassed until we allowed them the three point barage. Hopefully we will look at this game as a step in the right direction (3rd quarter excluded of course). Let's make a run down the stretch. Start it off with New Orleans.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

The refs weren't the ones leaving Finley wide open.

Don't play so that you have to rely on the refs to win the game for you...they aren't perfect.

But that aside, Spurs are a good team and we played them well 3/4 quarters. We did play spurts of good basketball. I think we will be fine.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

12-23 the spurs shot from the 3pt line i think that was the difference


:curse:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

We got torched! There was only two bad calls: that Three by Kobe and that so called Flagrent foul on Odom. The refs were just letting the teams play so they did not call a foul on either side. The problem is that it still gave the Spurs an advantege because not only can they shoot around the perimeter better than us, we were the ones playing catching up most of the game and the best way to make a run is get fouled and got to the foul line and stop the clock. That never happened when we needed it. I still don't understand why Phil did not throw in Jim. I remember Suns signed Tim Thomas and exactly 2 hours after he was signed he torched the other team with 20 points in 20 mins. We needed some veteranship and threes to win this game which Jim can provide us with both.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

The One said:


> I still don't understand why Phil did not throw in Jim. I remember Suns signed Tim Thomas and exactly 2 hours after he was signed he torched the other team with 20 points in 20 mins. We needed some veteranship and threes to win this game which Jim can provide us with both.


The triangle is a incredibly complicated offense. One that takes I think it was two years according to Phil to truly understand. To insert a guy into the triangle, when it wasn't nessecarily a blowout either way, wouldn't have been all that effective. While the Suns play a run and gun, look for the open spot, line up at the arch and wait for your shot offense. Incredibly different, one is easier to insert yourself in, and that would be the Suns O


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

S-Star said:


> The triangle is a incredibly complicated offense. One that takes I think it was two years according to Phil to truly understand. To insert a guy into the triangle, when it wasn't nessecarily a blowout either way, wouldn't have been all that effective. While the Suns play a run and gun, look for the open spot, line up at the arch and wait for your shot offense. Incredibly different, one is easier to insert yourself in, and that would be the Suns O



Than whats the point of signing Jim Jackson with the rest of the 2.5?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

JJ used run the triangle when he played in Dallas so he is familiar with it. He just needs to get back into the flow of things.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

is he injured or hurt....???


how is he healthwise....

cuz i know he has been with alot of teams...but there has to be a reason why 


he doesnt last anywhere...


----------



## lakermagic (Jan 28, 2006)

missed the game, was it exciting?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Fun until the annual 3rd quarter stink fest..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Fun until the annual 3rd quarter stink fest..


You have to admit, It did get exciting during the fourth quarter when Kobe was lighting it up.


----------

